# Trip Plannin



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was wondering a few things. 
1) how much snow is in SD and if you guys think it will melt off this next week with the higher temps.

2) My Spring Break is comin up on the 15th-23rd and me and some guys were plannin on hittin the snows in southern North Dakota starting on the 19th. I know the weather dictates what happens but with the forcast the way it is now do you guys believe there will be snows crossin into ND around that time? OR should we just plan on bitin the bullet and drivin the extra miles into SD?

How hard is it to get permission on average in SD?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It won't take much mild weather to melt the snow in SD. It's only a couple small areas that really have much to speak of. The forecast calls for a high in the upper 50's on Tuesday in Mitchell. With highs in the 40's starting Saturday. Get ready.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.ph ... 8.0338&e=0


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I was just looking at the weather forcast for the next ten days. Says it's suppose to hit the low 40's here in the Minot ND area next week and stay in the 30's for highs during the day. So a lot of our snow may well be gone too. Yippppeeee I'm so tired of looking at it.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

there is pratically no snow around aberdeen. We got a little dusting here the other night, but besides that the fields are clear. I am not sure how far south you need to go before you run into snow again, but I know from aberdeen to the ND state line there is no snow.

When it gets warm they are going to come fast. I think it will only take a three or four warm days and they will be thick in SD and another three or four days and the majority will be out of here.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think, according to the map that i was looking at the other day, it was melting right up the Continental Divide, or maybe the MO river valley, and was melted pretty far into NoDak. Then we got it again and again and we're suppose to have some today too.

Will spring ever come?
Dan


----------



## deadeye4 (Mar 3, 2008)

south dakota is where we always hunt... for the most part the farmers or more than willing to let you shoot em up. but once in a while you will run into the ones that wont come to the door. or will say no. but usually it turns out to be a yes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I flew over SD today and other than the extreme east, it looked like a dusting from the sky. What SD has I really don't consider to be any concern. 1 warm day and it's toast.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replys so far guys. I've been checkin out the snow map about everyday and the weather forecasts all the time and hopefully they are accurate. I think we will try and stick to our plan of hunting southern ND from the 19th to the 23rd. It will atleast be nice to sit in the decoys listening to the snow goose CD instead of sittin in the classroom listening to college teachers rambling about whatever it is they ramble about... :huh:


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> I flew over SD today and other than the extreme east, it looked like a dusting from the sky. What SD has I really don't consider to be any concern. 1 warm day and it's toast.


its gonna be inbewteen 28 to 35 degrees throughtout and with south winds soo they will be pushing hard this upcoming weekend


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

born2kill said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > I flew over SD today and other than the extreme east, it looked like a dusting from the sky. What SD has I really don't consider to be any concern. 1 warm day and it's toast.
> ...


throughout south dakota i mean


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldnt count on the geese pushing hard throughout south dakota this weekend.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe not this weekend but earlier in the week I would expect to be seeing some moving in


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, 28-35 degree weather is certainly no recipe for any sort of a push. Warmer temps beginning of this week but colder temps forecasted for later in the week and into the weekend. My patience is wearing out.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just checkin in on my post here and everyone thoughts on the chance of birds hitten extreme southern NORTH DAKOTA by the 19th. Like I said earlier Spring Break and really the only time I can hunt for more than 2 days.


----------

